# young black cat wanted mid-ulster



## sarasara (Jan 9, 2008)

I am looking for a young black male cat to partner with my 7 month old black female. 

She gets bored because she has no one to play with. 

He will be loved and cared for, can play outside in large garden and the property is fenced to protect the cats from disease and traffic.

But he must be healthy.

love to hear from you.

Sara and Sophie.



photo: Sophie after her recent neutering.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

sarasara said:


> I am looking for a young black male cat to partner with my 7 month old black female.
> 
> She gets bored because she has no one to play with.
> 
> ...


why black??


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

cuz black is best!! 

but truue point....lol


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw I love Black cats!

Try Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds I found my German shepherd on here.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Aw I love Black cats!
> 
> Try Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds I found my German shepherd on here.


i found myt kiwi on pets4homes


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

How far are you willing to travel? What about Portadown area? I might know someone who can help... Try LA pets in Portadown, Andrew Murtagh owns it, he breeds cats but if he can't help you then he'll certainly know someone who will, he also takes in and rehomes a lot of cats.

Also, have you tried cats protection?


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

Aaaaaw your little girl is beautiful !! Here's my black boy Leo , sure he would love your girl but he's for keeps  lol.. good luck with your search !


----------

